# The complete Package!



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok so here is the pictures I promised of my shopping spree I went on this past week...

View attachment 20762
View attachment 20770
View attachment 9234
View attachment 9236
View attachment 20768

View attachment 9235
View attachment 9232
View attachment 20761

View attachment 9233
View attachment 20769


Now its time to smoke them all.....


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Well...dang! I think you win!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy eff. Thats a lot of stogies mate! You could always send some of those my way. You know, for safe keeping.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Whole lotta smokin goin on there!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That is rediculous! Nice choices!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh wow!!! Excellent Haul!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Good grief! Your shopping spree is bigger than my entire collection! 

NICE JOB!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweey haul!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

You buy the whole store?:roflmao:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow! damn danny! lol hey if you need any help.... im always around!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

That sweep should hold you for a bit...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn Danny, you got a helluva load a Ceegars there! Better get smokin'! 

CD


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I think spree is an understatement.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice haul.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a hellava Spree!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Damn, nice haul.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess the owner didn't know it was a going out of business sale. :redface:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

expect some bombs to follow...


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a lot of new smokes. Better get to smoken, thank goodness its a long weekend.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

uhhhh... wow. Awesome display. damn.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats beautiful, I just shed a tear!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Dan, what time are your working hours again (grabbing pry bar and ski mask)???


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great selection of stogies :biggrin: 

Enjoy


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! Yes...time to start burning them!!! NICE!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

speechless


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! that'll keep you busy for a while, I'm thinking....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!!! That would definitely qualify as a 'spree'! Some great sticks in that mix - should keep you happy for quite some time!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

dude youre nuts!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good haul


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that qualifies as an outright RAMPAGE!! That sir, is a lot of smokes. Hope you got a room to put them in.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Start smoking... looks like it will take awhile to kill those!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You paid how much for that haul?????????


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice haul, I hope you brought your wife or girlfriend something home from Sonic when you came home with that.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice selection there


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> You paid how much for that haul?????????


$260 was the final total 120 sticks... average price per stick was $2.16. Granted I don't have anything that is super premiums, I still think I did good.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

What a haul...did they have a closeout sale???


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

azpostal said:


> What a haul...did they have a closeout sale???


Nope, just cbid, and CI and a couple others...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

VERY appropriate title, nice score!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW , great haul.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a lineup!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent collection of sticks.

The only problem with big scores is big credit card bills...aarrgghh!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Great pick ups


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

so you only spent like....250 on all that?

im gonna have to get in touch with you and have you help me do a big buy soon.. lol


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Good lord. I thought my sprees were bad! Now I feel better.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That's a hellava haul!! :arghhhh:


----------

